# Anyone got room for this cat in their tank?



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://zeeol.com/index.php/people-eating-fish-was-shot-in-china

wowzers


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats not a catfish.. Thats a whale shark... 



> Conservation status
> The whale shark is targeted by artisanal and commercial fisheries in several areas where they seasonally aggregate. The population is unknown and the species is considered vulnerable by the IUCN.[1] All fishing, selling, importing and exporting of whale sharks for commercial purposes has been banned in the Philippines since 1998,[13] India in May 2001,[14] followed by Taiwan in May 2007.[15]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whale_shark


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

damn, i just came back here to say that. way to make me look silly Cid!

why are they slicing it up? the address says "man eating" but there's no text accompanying it.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

people eat them. thats why they're slicing them up but i heard that its illegal to kill whale sharks. unless thats and old photo they're going to be punished!!!and thats a good thing too because whale sharks are awesome!!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

lol sorry thf u_u

the definatly are not man eaters, just the big mouth is scary to some people. they filter feed off of smaller fish and krill and junk  A really sweet fish.

-Cid (borrowed kats computer)


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I really would love to go to the Atlanta and Okinawa Aquariums to see their whale sharks!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> I really would love to go to the Atlanta and Okinawa Aquariums to see their whale sharks!


I'm dying to go swimming with them myself.


----------

